# Bomba de agua Barwig 12vdc consume poca corriente



## abeltomillo (Jul 27, 2014)

hola,

tengo una bomba de agua marca barwin, que dice el vendedor y la etiqueta que es para 12VDC. Pero no tengo el datasheet por eso me tengo que guíar por el vendedor. Este dice que trabaja entre 10 y 18W. Pero yo he estado midiendo y trabaja a 4W, porque le puse un driver y consumía 0.4A y salían 10V, y el motor rodaba.

El caso es que luego le conecté la salida de la fuente de 12V @ 3A máx. y consumía .4A igualmente, con 2 volts más...

Al final ya harto de todo el día, le he metido 24V siguiendo las especificaciones de un colega, y el motor si que iba más deprisa, pero seguía consumiendo 0.45A... no entendemos nada.

Yo pienso que debe tener circuitería interna o algo, y que lo ideal es que funcione a 12VDC, pero claro, de sacarle 4Watios con el driver, a poder sacarle 18 Watios a 12VDC si el motor los cogiese... pues se va mucha potencia desperdicidada.

Mi pregunta es, dicho lo dicho, ¿se puede hacer algo para que el motor coja los 1.5A a 12V?

Gracias por vuestro tiempo,
siempre es un placer.

Abel. ...


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

abeltomillo dijo:


> hola,
> 
> tengo una bomba de agua marca barwin, que dice el vendedor y la etiqueta que es para 12VDC. Pero no tengo el datasheet por eso me tengo que guíar por el vendedor. Este dice que trabaja entre 10 y 18W. Pero yo he estado midiendo y trabaja a 4W, porque le puse un driver y consumía 0.4A y salían 10V, y el motor rodaba.
> 
> ...


 
@abeltomillo Puedes subir una imagen o Foto de la Bomba así mismo te puedo decir de cuantos W es realmente, hay Barwig desde de 10L a XL por minuto, la potencia es de 10 a 18W y efectivamente esta trabaja a 12V DC a 1.8A, puede que tenga algún defecto de fabrica, eso si solo puede trabajar 30 minutos y dejar reposar otros 30.


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 27, 2014)

Claro que puedo! y encantado lo hago!

mira, aquí tienes el mismo link desde el que compré las 2 bombas, http://www.ebay.es/itm/Bomba-de-Agu..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item339244048d&_uhb=1

He hecho las pruebas con una, pero todo ha empezado porque no sacaban casi rendimiento en el aparato que estoy construyendo. O sea, posiblemente haya un fallo, pero en seguida si tu me confirmas que es posible, hago las pruebas con la otra bomba y salimos de dudas!

Gracias por la rapidez! y por la del otro post que cerraron! gracias, gracias gracias... 



Si quieres ver la etiqueta, te escribo todo que es más rápido y fácil que hacer foto y pasarla... 

Barwin (logotipo)
Tauchpumpe
Typ 04  12V DC
10l/min. 0,6bar
Mat. ABS
No reciclable.

saludos!!



por cierto, la marca es Barwig, jaja... disculpa.


----------



## opamp (Jul 27, 2014)

Amigo la estas probando con agua (10L/m) o al aire libre.


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 27, 2014)

Buena pregunta, y creo que va a ser eso.. DD "al aire libre" :$ jajajaja. va a ser eso, que no ofrece resistencia, ¿verdad?  (madre mía...)


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

abeltomillo dijo:


> Claro que puedo! y encantado lo hago!
> 
> mira, aquí tienes el mismo link desde el que compré las 2 bombas, http://www.ebay.es/itm/Bomba-de-Agu..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item339244048d&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


 
@abeltomillo Se me olvido preguntarte le hiciste la purga, es decir sacarle el aire antes de que esta funcione, porque puede que por esta razón no te este funcionando bien


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 27, 2014)

madre mía, ¡qué vergüenza! ¡el caso es que lo he pensado esta mañana! O sea que si la meto en el agua, y le saco el aire, debería consumir 10Watios, ¿no? XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2014)

Pregunta , el consumo se midió funcionando dentro del tanque de agua ¿ pero elevando agua a una ducha o simplemente sin la cañería ?

EDITO : My God


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 27, 2014)

A ver yo hice 2 pruebas en la piscina, y en la piscina necesitaba sumergirse lo suficiente como para sacar el aire y empezar a bombear el agua... pero claro, lo he probado con macarrón (canalizando la salida) y sin macarrón.

El caso es que os vais a reir, y quizás hasta enfadar, pero es que yo esto lo estoy utilizando para propulsar un artilujio que he construído, en la piscina. Y el caso es que las bombas hay que ponerlas en vertical primero para que saquen el aire y entonces empiezan a funcionar. Y se mueve el aparato, pero claro, bastante lento al principio y va cogiendo velocidad con el tiempo... pero bueno, eso es lo de menos, el caso es que pensaba que era a causa de que no cogía suficiente poténcia. Pero claro, es que este dato lo he obtenido esta mañana y al aire, y claro, consume 4.8W. Pero si las pongo en la bañera, seguro que sacan los 10Watios o lo que dé el driver... ¿correcto? Si el driver saca 10Volts y 1A máximo, serán 10W de potencia que sacará la bomba. Y a fin de cuentas, no se si irá más deprisa si la consigo poner a 18W en caso de que esta bomba lo permita, aunque esté dentro del agua... porque si lo hiciese, el artilujio se movería más deprisa?

gracias a todos por las respuestas, de verdad.. y disculpadme, he pecado de tonto todo el día y me sabe mal.

un saludo...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta , el consumo se midió funcionando dentro del tanque de agua ¿ pero elevando agua a una ducha o simplemente sin la cañería ?
> 
> EDITO : My God



JAJAJAJAJA qué tonto soy JAJAJAJA perdonadme JAJAJAJA ... madre mía... JAJAJA



Bueno, después de pasar vergüenza, y todo eso... me gustaría saber una cosa y ya os dejo en paz que ya os he molestado bastante... 

¿El máximo de la bomba son 18W?

¿En el agua, cuándo consumiría los 18W, cuando haya más resistencia y tenga que hacer más fuerza, o...?

Vamos yo lo que quiero saber es si le permito coger toda la potencia que necesita, el aparato irá más rápido o irá a la misma velocidad, porque depende de los litros/minuto.

Saludos, y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2014)

Si las vas a usar en ese "robot" cómo impulsor , quizás hasta deberías hacer la prueba si con un pico de inferior dimensión impulsa mejor . . . a hacer pruebas


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 27, 2014)

gracias DOSMETROS, y a todos los que habéis colaborado.

Os agradezco vuestro tiempo y esfuerzo.

Espero que vaya bien la prueba, y espero hacerla mañana. Probaré con el driver a 10V @ 1A = 10W x 2 bombas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 29, 2014)

hola, 

una pregunta, después de tiempo trabajando con estas bombas, descubro que a veces funcionan mejor si las enciendes dentro del agua, que si lo haces fuera y luego la metes..  resulta que para propulsar el robot, funcionan bien 4, pero hoy he cambiado el proceso con 6 y nada... así que me he acordado de que alguien dijo algo sobre purgar, ahora que leo, fuiste tu Yetrox... me podrías explicar como se hace la purga? uno de los motivos de escasa propulsión es que cogen aire y no expulsan bien la cantidad de agua...  gracias.


----------

